# For Scarf Knitters - how to wear



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

I found this when I was looking at diff. ways to wear some of the scarves I've knit. Just thought I'd pass it along...
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/scarf-video


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

juniesmom said:


> I found this when I was looking at diff. ways to wear some of the scarves I've knit. Just thought I'd pass it along...
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/scarf-video


Thanks for that......I love those light scarves and will use this video alot.


----------



## Lilpip (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for this. I bookmarked it.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks so very much. Have been looking for just this type of video.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Got the scarves and the how-to, now all I need is that body...


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

jan m said:


> Got the scarves and the how-to, now all I need is that body...


I hear that, to be thin again!


----------



## KnittyChick2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hundreds of free pattern links for Scarves, Cowls and Neckwarmers 

http://www.knittychick.com/cowl_neckwarmer.htm

http://www.knittychick.com/scarf_hat.htm


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this video.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

That was really cool!!!


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

Now...if I only had her young, skinny body so the scarf would actually fit around me like that !!! LOL


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks that was great


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

Just what I was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great video - thanks!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you for this link. I bookmarked it.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for the great links.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

What a find - thanks.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

What a great way to maybe finally use all those scarves I have, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for video!


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Great video! I'll be sharing this one.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! What a great little video!


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Fabulous ideas! Thanks so much!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Great link for all of us scarf lovers ~~~ thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! Great Links.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

KnittyChick2012 said:


> Hundreds of free pattern links for Scarves, Cowls and Neckwarmers
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com/cowl_neckwarmer.htm
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com/scarf_hat.htm


Thanks for you great links too.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Great demo. I too would like the body.
SEA


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the great video! Lots of good tips!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Great ideas...thanks!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Love it! Thank you for sharing


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

karenh said:


> Thanks for this. I bookmarked it.


Me, too. :thumbup:


----------

